# Ebling rear blade for tractor questions



## rlong97150 (Sep 3, 2010)

My new tractor will be here at the end of May and I want to purchase the Ebling this summer so I can get the best deal. The tractor is a Case IH Farmall 105U with R1's. Turns out I couldnt get the Nokian tires as part of the deal w/o coming out of pocket like 4k. So which Ebling do I want? There appears to be a 8 ft with a 24 inch moldboard or a 8.6 foot with 30 inch moldboard. Both are 16 foot when expanded. There is a 250 dollar difference between the two. I just want to ensure that the larger of the two is not too much for the tractor.

Still up in the air as to what to do out front. Ebling offers Blizzards but I am leary of the quality and I have no local dealer support. The Horst Snow-wing is too much money in combination with the Ebling. I am leaning towards an 8 foot Arctic Sectional. That way I still have my loader on so I can switch to my bucket if I need to.

Thanks

Bob


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Your tractor will weigh about 8k plus the loader so it's debatable which one to get. I'd probably go with the 24" one. I can give you a price on one if you want, you can either pick it up directly from Ebling or I will ship it from there.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I say just get a standard pusher for your bucket with a trip edge. Although that artic is a great blade by the looks of things and even though it scrapes great and will save you salt ect ect your going to be covering what you just scraped clean when you have your ebling down so there is really no benefit of that more expensive artic. 

also your going to be backing over your pile that the ebling made and then pushing alot of big heavy lumps so I dont know how that artic would hold up. 

10ft trip edge pusher?


----------



## rlong97150 (Sep 3, 2010)

Dave, would like to get a quote from you on that but I dont have enough posts to PM you. Let me know what information you need from me. I am about 2 hrs south of Chicago.

You do raise a concern I have with the Arctic. I am pretty gentle with my equipment but I do see where you have to be very careful with piling and such. I know that Boss is coming out with a smaller version of their pusher for skidsteers so that might be a better option for me. I do have car dealerships and banks where I plan to use the Ebling for clearing and whatever is on the front for grouping and piling. I know that I want a steel edge and like the floating sides of the Arctic and Boss. 

Does anyone have any experience with the Boss pusher?

Thanks

Bob


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Arctic pushers are a very good choice for farm loaders as they make it near impossible to bend your loader. You can email me at [email protected]


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

JD Dave;1281960 said:


> Arctic pushers are a very good choice for farm loaders as they make it near impossible to bend your loader. You can email me at [email protected]


Yes instead of bending your loader arms you bend the Arctic pusher or snap blocks. lol I do agree with you on this just thought I would fill in the rest of it.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

JD Dave;1281960 said:


> Arctic pushers are a very good choice for farm loaders as they make it near impossible to bend your loader.


I almost fell off the couch when I read that!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

IMAGE;1282028 said:


> I almost fell off the couch when I read that!


Snowlord did finish the rest of my sentence and I nearly fell of the couch laughing when I read his post. LOL


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

Sounds like a cool setup, can't wait for pictures. I've been eyeing up the Case U's for a snowblower tractor so would love to hear about them.


----------

